# PHP xmlLib Installieren



## liquidbeats (21. Februar 2007)

Nabend,

ich suche mich gerade total dumm und dusselig nach der Möglichkeit die Extension xmlLib zu Installieren.

Folgender Fehler tritt auf
*Fatal error*:  Class 'DomDocument' not found in */index.php* on line *116


*Die Extension liegen unter* /usr/lib64/php5/extensions. *Leider kann ich nichtmehr wie bisher in der PHP.ini die Module auskommentieren. 
Vlt. sehe ich ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, und Hoffe das mir jemand dabei Helfen kann.


Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Februar 2007)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:


> ich suche mich gerade total dumm und dusselig nach der Möglichkeit die Extension xmlLib zu Installieren.



Überprüfe doch einfach mal ob die Extension über die phpinfo() funktion aufgelistet wird.
Hilfreich wäre auch zu wissen welches Betriebsystem Du hast. Wenn es Linux ist, kannst Du meist über die Paketverwaltung des Betriebsystems die nötige Extension nachinstallieren (und per Hand in die ini eintragen).


----------

